# Patching a Plastic Kiddie Pool



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

We see these goofy ads on TV all the time.
https://www.shopatshowcasecanada.co...SZjb2pdaye1QKv_hKUZU6B1iMN2ve-gRoCCvwQAvD_BwE


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

You can get patch kits at places like Walmart.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

How big is the hole? I have successfully used hot glue to repair plastic watering cans.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> We see these goofy ads on TV all the time.
> https://www.shopatshowcasecanada.co...SZjb2pdaye1QKv_hKUZU6B1iMN2ve-gRoCCvwQAvD_BwE


This stuff actually works. I don't know if I'd pay $19.95 a can for it, but I got a half can for $3 at a yard sale, and it sealed a small leak in my roof just fine. (The whole roof is going to be re-shingled this summer.)
.
.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ZZZZZ said:


> This stuff actually works. I don't know if I'd pay $19.95 a can for it, but I got a half can for $3 at a yard sale, and it sealed a small leak in my roof just fine. (The whole roof is going to be re-shingled this summer.)
> .
> .


 Good to hear, the ads are still goofy.:biggrin2:


----------

